# Workout schedule



## Blackbird (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm trying to get my cycle,workout schedule and diet down to the letter before I get into it.  In a perfect world I would like to do each body part evey five days, 2 days on 1 day off, but the math doesn't work.  Do you guys think every 7 days will be just as effective or is that too much rest in between body parts? I was thinking something like this......

Mon- Chest
Tues-Biceps
wed-Shoulder,Triceps
Thur-off
Fri-Legs,back
Sat-Abs
I'll throw in some light cardio a few days to keep the lungs and legs pumping but not much really during this cycle. I gained about 15lbs on my first cycle with a routine similar to this but honestly I didn't work that cycle to half of it's potential.


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 12, 2005)

Screw it, I've never bumped anything.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't like legs and back on the same day. Both bodyparts are so physically demanding. 
Do you have access to workout facilities 7 days a week? If so, you could hit every bodypart every 5th day using a 3 on 2 off routine. It would require you to hit 2 bodyparts per workout spending about 30 minutes on each part.
If not, I would try one of these breakdowns.

Monday: Chest/biceps
Tuesday: Back/triceps
Wednesday: Off
Thurday: Shoulders/abs
Friday: legs - Quads and Hamstrings
Saturday
Sunday - enjoy life and pretend there is no such thing as bodybuilding.

I understand that a lot of people will question not putting pushing movements together and pulling movements together, but my personal opinion is, when you do it limits the weight you can use.

I like this routine even better and I'm sure no one will I understand it, but it's a modified form of Schwarzennegger's routine.

Monday:  Chest/ Back
Tuesday:  Shoulders/abs/forearms if you do them
Wednesday: Off
Thurday: Bi's/Tri's
Friday: Quads/Hams
Saturday: Plan to wash the car, but have sex instead (cardio)
Sunday:  More sex (aerobics)

I found that my arms responded much better when I put them together on a day all by themselves.
Monday is my longest workout. The rest of the week takes me 45 minutes to an hour tops.


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 12, 2005)

I like the 2nd routine.  Only thing that will be really tough is chest/back, they seem to take the longest for me.  I'll bump it up one day so I'm off thursday,(gotta play music night). Saturday and Sunday, that's a tuff one but I'll work with it.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bizarro (Mar 13, 2005)

Im personally doing the first workout described by DR.  I agree that you want to be at max strength when doing big muscle groups like legs, chest, back....pairing these groups with a push/pull strategy leaves you weak on some key areas.  For instance, when I started pairing biceps with chest rather than with back, I've seen very positive results with bi's.  Having said all this, its still probably good to switch this up every now and then and go back to the push/pull strategy...


----------

